# radar detector boards



## etack (Feb 19, 2016)

has anyone processed radar detector boards? I have a few and was wondering the gold thickness of the RF shielding. They are referb rejects date code is 2000-2003.

The right one is 1.75"X1.50" and weighs 3.12g each 145-146 per pound
Left one is 2.0"X1.5" and weighs 5.49g each. 83 per pound

Thanks 

Eric


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Feb 20, 2016)

I broke down and processed terrain radar units that came out of F-111 bombers. RF Shielding throughout not only the boards, but much of the connectors were also military grade plating. I wish I took pictures now they actually looked like steampunk art with lots of gold.

There is information on the forum about the different grades of gold plating, with military grade being mentioned. I didn't look for it myself but remember it being discussed at some point. I cannot remember right off the top of my mind what the actual thickness of military grade plating is, but it's the very thickest before clad I believe. So nice boards, even if plated in the early 2000s it should be the same thickness, nice thing about anything military grade is that the gold thickness has stayed the same while industry standard changes, becomes more efficient in laying gold plate, every so many years. So the plating should be the same thickness as it's always been, which means slathered with gold plate!

Just kidding about the slathering of gold plate, but you get the idea. I can tell you this, those boards look like they have a nice thick plating of gold, notice how they have that nice dull kind of buttery look? That is usually an indication of high purity, thick gold plating. When you see the more efficient types of plating, they tend to look overly shiny and bright. So those particular boards, look to me, to have a heavy gold plating on them.

Nice looking boards!

Scott


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2016)

I process this kind of gear. Perversely avionics gear plating has increased in thickness which bucks the trend on IT plating, as Scott quite correctly alluded to. It's got something to do with the fact that you can't call an engineer out to fix a bad connection at 30,000 ft. :shock: :shock: 

Reference charts that determine military grade plating thicknesses don't really apply in applications like these, certainly not in any "rule of thumb" manner because each job material is specced differently in direct relation to the particular application. That being said, there's certainly merit to using the guideline as Scott mentioned in order to provide a minimum base line. 

Eric, it's good gear sir, some of the best you'll get. I have had reports of yields in excess of £50 per Kg on certain avionics cards from colleagues who refine this professionally. If you have the facility to leech, I'd do it because nobody is ever ever going to give you anything like the true value if you trade it. 

Jon


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 21, 2016)

Military specification gold plating. This is simply an organized method of calling out the characteristics of the gold plating required. It does not necessarily call out for thick plating, although it can. The lowest thickness in the list is .000020", 20 millionths of an inch, about 2/3 of what normal fingers run.

http://www.engineersedge.com/gold_finish.htm


----------



## etack (Feb 21, 2016)

as much as I wish these were avionics radar detectors they are not, The are beltronics radar detectors. I have around 100Lbs of the. I figure around 32000 square inches of plating that look nice but you never know. 

Thanks guys I will test a pound and see I think tonight.

Eric


----------

